# JR Smith says he's too lazy to wake up for practice



## the-asdf-man (Jun 29, 2006)

> It appears J.R. Smith, whom the Bulls dispatched quickly to Denver after getting him in the Tyson Chandler deal, may start at shooting guard. Smith said he needs to work on getting to practice earlier. "I'm not really a morning person," he said.


From sam smith's article today.

Glad we traded him.

It also says Othella is doing amazing, i wonder if Pax is gonna do another adrian griffin 180 with him.


----------



## theanimal23 (Mar 2, 2005)

If O played like he did the year we won 47, I could have seen Pax keeping him again as our low post offense presence, since Sweets will likely ride the pine most of the year.


----------



## AUNDRE (Jul 11, 2005)

I love how people flip words around

nowhere in there did he say hes too lazy to wake up for practice



im sure he makes it on time, hes just trying to get there earlier to get in extra work.... [email protected]


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

Glad you traded him for nothing?

He got over 14ppg in the preseason and shot almost 40% from behind the arc. He's going to be a darn good 2-guard and the Bulls gave him away for nothing.


----------



## kulaz3000 (May 3, 2006)

regardless, even if it were a reporter playing around with words. if it were to be true, is it that suprising coming from J.R Smith? I think not...


----------



## pac4eva5 (Dec 29, 2005)

kulaz3000 said:


> regardless, even if it were a reporter playing around with words. if it were to be true, is it that suprising coming from J.R Smith? I think not...


wow...



> "I'm not really a morning person," Smith said. "But I've just got to get into it. I've been trying. I've been making an effort."


had to edit the next line in the article did we? no link? yall are patheic :nonono:

oh and the article is over a week old...
http://www.rockymountainnews.com/drmn/nba/article/0,2777,DRMN_23922_5086980,00.html


----------



## kulaz3000 (May 3, 2006)

his been making an effort? go cry me a bloody river. his been in the league how many years now? his got to grow up.. 

his a perfect personification of what is wrong with the nba. he will be player with great talent, but never have the motivation, desire and respect for the game to be more than a player that drifts around the nba. all he does is comes into games, immediately tries to chuck a few shots, and throw down a few dunks, and gets benched again then pouts. he doesn't care about team play, doesn't care about other facets of the game besides individual play, which being only scoring.

im glad that paxson let him go, he knows his a kid that doesn't get it..


----------



## BullSoxChicagosFinest (Oct 22, 2005)

AUNDRE said:


> I love how people flip words around
> 
> nowhere in there did he say hes too lazy to wake up for practice
> 
> ...





pac4eva5 said:


> lol worst thread ever! "im not a morning person"? omfg!!!! :nonono:
> 
> this article is about karl demanding jr be the first to practice and the last to leave. karl thinks he can be a superstar and is trying to push him as far as he can. he wants to jr to have the same determination as melo does, constantly being a gym rat.
> 
> no where does it say "jr decided to sleep through parctice again" :nonono: u people are a joke :/


Well then you must be looking at a different article, no where does it say that it's about going earlier than on time or that Karl wants him to be the first one in. The part about Smith posted is the only thing Sam Smith had about him.

I watched a Nuggets preseason game and the opposing announcers were talking about this, how they talked to him and how he said that he wasn't a morning person, but it was being used an excuse for not practicing as hard as the team wanted him too. Their response was basically 'tough ****, this is the NBA, you have to work hard or you shouldn't be here'. He comes off as a spoiled little *****



Damian Necronamous said:


> Glad you traded him for nothing?
> 
> He got over 14ppg in the preseason and shot almost 40% from behind the arc. He's going to be a darn good 2-guard and the Bulls gave him away for nothing.


No, I'm not and I wasn't at the time, but just reading this and the past stuff there's no chance he would have gotten playing time here, so what's the point. Skiles proved it just last year, with Tim Thomas who could obviously contribute, but that doesn't matter if you don't want to work or practice hard. I also no that Paxson is no moron, so seems like no one else in the league was intersted in JR Smith for nothing.


----------



## pac4eva5 (Dec 29, 2005)

kulaz3000 said:


> his been making an effort? go cry me a bloody river. his been in the league how many years now? his got to grow up..
> 
> his a perfect personification of what is wrong with the nba. he will be player with great talent, but never have the motivation, desire and respect for the game to be more than a player that drifts around the nba. all he does is comes into games, immediately tries to chuck a few shots, and throw down a few dunks, and gets benched again then pouts. he doesn't care about team play, doesn't care about other facets of the game besides individual play, which being only scoring.
> 
> im glad that paxson let him go, he knows his a kid that doesn't get it..


making an effort be the the second hardest worker (no way hes getting to melo status. only kobe and a few others work as hard as melo) on the team is bad? he needs to cry a bloody river? huh?


----------



## BullSoxChicagosFinest (Oct 22, 2005)

pac4eva5 said:


> wow...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Uhh no, nothing was edited, he was talking about the Sam Smith column, where that's all that was said. You know, since this is the Bulls forum, Bulls fans and people from Chicago no what he's talking about when he says Sam Smith's column...

obviously that article has a different tone. But come on, having a problem just with getting up early? You really have to work at it? Just set a damn alarm. How many people in the real world want to slap this kid? I had to get up at 5 am just for when I was in high school. No, it's not that hard, and I wasn't getting payed millions of dollars


----------



## kulaz3000 (May 3, 2006)

pac4eva5 said:


> making an effort be the the second hardest worker (no way hes getting to melo status. only kobe and a few others work as hard as melo) on the team is bad? he needs to cry a bloody river? huh?


get to melo's status?? he shouldn't even worry about getting to melo's status, let alone cambys status or the rest of the teams status as a matter of fact. if anything i wouldn't be supirsed that karl plays the rookie as a starter Y. Diawara, which he already has been for most of the preseason.


----------



## Hustle (Dec 17, 2003)

pac4eva5 said:


> making an effort be the the second hardest worker (no way hes getting to melo status. *only kobe and a few others work as hard as melo*) on the team is bad? he needs to cry a bloody river? huh?


Do you have a link? :laugh:


----------



## pac4eva5 (Dec 29, 2005)

kulaz3000 said:


> get to melo's status?? he shouldn't even worry about getting to melo's status, let alone cambys status or the rest of the teams status as a matter of fact. if anything i wouldn't be supirsed that karl plays the rookie as a starter Y. Diawara, which he already has been for most of the preseason.


lol im done with u. the nuggz have started diawara over jr for most of preseason? ummm...ya 

i wouldnt be surprised if keiza starts over jr though...


----------



## pac4eva5 (Dec 29, 2005)

Hustle said:


> Do you have a link? :laugh:


 u dont agree? in every basketball related topic, melo has obviously improved every year of his career. and just look at his body. his rookie year he was a chubby kid. now he looks like shawn merriman :laugh:


----------



## SausageKingofChicago (Feb 14, 2005)

Practise man ? 

We're talking about practise ?


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

All you early morning risers. Blegh. I feel JR's pain. I hate getting up in the early morning too. Even moreso if I've been working out a lot everyday like he has. Sore and in the early morning, I'd be complaining about it to. Just because you get paid a lot of money, doesn't mean there are not aspects of the job that you don't like. No amount of money makes you less than human.


----------



## UMfan83 (Jan 15, 2003)

SausageKingofChicago said:


> Practise man ?
> 
> We're talking about practise ?


I know, we ain't even talking about the real thing man, its practice. Not a game, practice.


----------



## the-asdf-man (Jun 29, 2006)

futuristxen said:


> All you early morning risers. Blegh. I feel JR's pain. I hate getting up in the early morning too. Even moreso if I've been working out a lot everyday like he has. Sore and in the early morning, I'd be complaining about it to. Just because you get paid a lot of money, doesn't mean there are not aspects of the job that you don't like. No amount of money makes you less than human.


Still, it's like going to work or going to school. If it starts at 8 am, you have to be there at 8 am.


----------



## ace20004u (Jun 19, 2002)

kulaz3000 said:


> his been making an effort? go cry me a bloody river. his been in the league how many years now? his got to grow up..
> 
> his a perfect personification of what is wrong with the nba. he will be player with great talent, but never have the motivation, desire and respect for the game to be more than a player that drifts around the nba. all he does is comes into games, immediately tries to chuck a few shots, and throw down a few dunks, and gets benched again then pouts. he doesn't care about team play, doesn't care about other facets of the game besides individual play, which being only scoring.
> 
> im glad that paxson let him go, he knows his a kid that doesn't get it..


Ummm, the kid has been in the league TWO years. I don't think you know much about JR Smith so let me educate you a little. His dad was a mason who used to take him to work with him often and make him lay concrete as a teenager, so I'm guessing his work ethic isn't all that bad. When he entered the NBA he was still living with his parents. I remember watching on rookies as he called his mother begging her to let him spend some of his NBA loot to upgrade his Chrsyler 300, the only car his parents would let him buy with his money. Even though he was 18 at the time he was one of the first kids to go see the Spongebob Squarepants movie. Ok, the kid isn't all that mature but since he is only 21 maybe we should cut him a little slack?


33 @ Memphis 03/26/05 
Field Goals Made 13 @ Memphis 03/26/05 
Field Goals Attempted 27 @ Phoenix 04/12/05 
Three Point Field Goals Made 6 2 Times 
Three Point Field Goals Attempted 10 vs. L.A. Clippers 12/14/05 
Free Throws Made 10 2 Times 
Free Throws Attempted 11 @ Dallas 03/21/05 
Offensive Rebounds 3 2 Times 
Defensive Rebounds 9 @ Phoenix 12/12/05 
Total Rebounds 10 @ Phoenix 12/12/05 
Assists 7 2 Times 
Steals 4 @ Boston 01/03/05 
Blocks 3 @ Toronto 01/16/05 
Minutes Played 43 vs. Cleveland 03/28/05 


In his rookie year he averaged: 10.3ppg, 39%fg, 28%3pt, 65%ft, 2.0rpg, 1.9apg 24.5mpg
In his soph year he came back and averaged: 7.7ppg 39%fg, 37%3pt (note the drastic improvement), 82% freethrow (again drastic improvement), 2.0rpg, 1.9apg. 

So far in the preaseason he is shooting the ball well. The scout who discovered MJ raved about Smith's game when he was a prep star. 

The bottom line here is that the kid is very talented but immature, not in a gangsta thug way but in a "I'm barely out of my teens" way. I hate getting up in the mornings too but I don't think he should be ostracized because of a simple comment. Clearly he isn't as good at "handling" the media but that doesn't mean he isn't talented.

I was very dissappointed we sent him packing as we could probably use a guy just like JR.

ACE


----------



## MemphisX (Sep 11, 2002)

Damian Necronamous said:



> Glad you traded him for nothing?
> 
> He got over 14ppg in the preseason and shot almost 40% from behind the arc. He's going to be a darn good 2-guard and the Bulls gave him away for nothing.


I think they could have gotten more but in the grand scheme of things he is not a big loss to the Bulls IMO.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Some of you bull fans are so self-righteous it's ridiculous. The good thing is your jib team won't win the title, so we won't be inundated with this mess throughout the year.


----------



## TomBoerwinkle#1 (Jul 31, 2002)

I'm nothing in the morning until I get to the bottom of my second beer.


----------



## the-asdf-man (Jun 29, 2006)

was only quoting sam smith's article. not trying to start an argument with all you JR fans -_-a

if it seemed like that im sorry.


----------



## JeremyB0001 (Nov 17, 2003)

pac4eva5 said:


> wow...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The second half of the quote actually makes him sound worse in my opinion. He seems to be saying he needs to start making an effort to get to practice on time/early as in he's not currently making that effort.


----------



## jalen5 (Nov 19, 2004)

This whole article was blown out of proportion in this thread...it's not a big deal...he basically said he's not a morning person...so what if he said that?...that doesn't change the fact that the Bulls could have had another talented young guy on their roster but instead traded him for nothing...sorry, but I'll never agree with that trade...I'm a firm believer in not trading young talent for just anything...he's going to have a good year playing along side Melo... bank on it


----------



## kulaz3000 (May 3, 2006)

ace20004u said:


> Ummm, the kid has been in the league TWO years. I don't think you know much about JR Smith so let me educate you a little. His dad was a mason who used to take him to work with him often and make him lay concrete as a teenager, so I'm guessing his work ethic isn't all that bad. When he entered the NBA he was still living with his parents. I remember watching on rookies as he called his mother begging her to let him spend some of his NBA loot to upgrade his Chrsyler 300, the only car his parents would let him buy with his money. Even though he was 18 at the time he was one of the first kids to go see the Spongebob Squarepants movie. Ok, the kid isn't all that mature but since he is only 21 maybe we should cut him a little slack?
> 
> 
> 33 @ Memphis 03/26/05
> ...


Yes, yes, yes. I know his whole father is a mason story, his improvement and then his decline. His winning of the starters spot, moving to the bench, then getting DNP's by the end of the season. So i don't need your education, because quite frankly its everything that any above nba average fan knows about. 

Bottom line, so what if his father was a hard worker? Doesn't mean his son is a hard worker. I remember watching a show a about rookies a year or so back on JR Smiths draft class. In one segment his father was saying that you don't get anything or anywhere by not putting work in. Then the next moment he wouldn't read some stupid advertisments or promotions because they didn't give anything away for "free". Telling JR Smith that he shouldn't even bother looking at advertisement for products if he didn't get a free taste so to speak, why the contradiction of a hard working man. 

"Work hard my son, work for everything you have. But only work hard if they give you a free taste before you even deserve it, because hell, your an nba player"

But thats just pity talk, the point of the matter is and im sure most of you agree. He is the personficatin of a player who came out too early and was and still is not ready for the nba. Some high schoolers are ready and mature enough to come straight into the nba, and some quite frankly are not ready, example being JR Smith. His immaturity is obvious even from your own examples, and what i would call his laziness and reliance on others and like most still trying to get by on his talents and his status as an nba player..

You can throw out all the stats to me all you want, he just doesn't get it right now. Maybe a few years down the track. His obviously got the talent level to be a pro, im not denying that. But so does many of the players in the league, some use it, some don't. I just don't think he has the mentally compacity to really get it yet. He is a player who played relatively well his rookie season, gradually becoming a starter with not much shooting gaurd talent to begin with and pretty much soldifying his starters position for his next season, with still not much shooting gaurd talents infront of him, yet he took that for granted and didn't work, and then basically got benched throughout the season. He got traded away by us, because Paxson obviously knew the history of this kid. Paxson isn't stupid, he knows about JR Smith, knows his history etc, and plainly just didn't want him. You can't buy Paxsons excuse that he was just simply too young and had no time to nuture and watch him through, he just simply knew he was a immature kid and it would be wasting his time. T.Thomas, Martynas Andriuskevicius, Thabo Sefolosha or even Deng, they are younger or just as young, so Paxson doesnt mind nuturing younger kids, he just knows which kids will work and which kids won't and JR Smith is one at this point in his career that still doesnt get it..

As for his so called "improvement" in the preseason, his scoring yes, but his always been a decent scorer, but doesn't do jack all in any other aspect of his game. Hardly gets any rebounds, assists, steals or blocks, all he does and wants to do is score and shoot.. he may start but his going to be benched alot by Karl this season. Any nba fan seeing a talented player wants to see them do well, from a fan perspective as i do, but he just does not get it yet, plain and simple. 

Im glad Paxson didn't waste his time on him.


----------



## Hustle (Dec 17, 2003)

If you were watching the Lakers/Denver game last week the announcers were bagging on him for the quote also. Like Bill Walton said "it's not like these guys are being asked to get to work by 8 or 9 oclock".

So some can call it hating or unfair if they would like, but JR unfortunatly made the rep for himself by having questionable work ethic in NO where he had a great opportunity. If you look at how naturally talented he was when he entered the league, he has made so little progression it's just a waste.

I thought we could've got more for him, but what do I know. It's not like Pax didn't want more, no one wanted to give up anything for him.

Working in high school or having a father who works a tough job doesn't mean you have good work ethic, I am a great example(but I loathe my job).


----------



## ace20004u (Jun 19, 2002)

kulaz3000 said:


> Yes, yes, yes. I know his whole father is a mason story, his improvement and then his decline. His winning of the starters spot, moving to the bench, then getting DNP's by the end of the season. So i don't need your education, because quite frankly its everything that any above nba average fan knows about.
> 
> Bottom line, so what if his father was a hard worker? Doesn't mean his son is a hard worker. I remember watching a show a about rookies a year or so back on JR Smiths draft class. In one segment his father was saying that you don't get anything or anywhere by not putting work in. Then the next moment he wouldn't read some stupid advertisments or promotions because they didn't give anything away for "free". Telling JR Smith that he shouldn't even bother looking at advertisement for products if he didn't get a free taste so to speak, why the contradiction of a hard working man.
> 
> ...



Well, it didn't sound like you knew much about him when you said, "how long has this guy been in the league?" When he has only been here two years and your initial post made it sound like he has been a journeyman failure. I agree with what you said except I think you can take a chance on immaturity, I imagine if he was on the Bulls he would have lots of good role models and a no nonsense coach to get the most out of him, had I been Pax I would have given it a shot...but I am not so thats that!

ACE


----------



## kulaz3000 (May 3, 2006)

ace20004u said:


> Well, it didn't sound like you knew much about him when you said, *"how long has this guy been in the league?" * When he has only been here two years and your initial post made it sound like he has been a journeyman failure. I agree with what you said except I think you can take a chance on immaturity, I imagine if he was on the Bulls he would have lots of good role models and a no nonsense coach to get the most out of him, had I been Pax I would have given it a shot...but I am not so thats that!
> 
> ACE


That was just a sarcastic comment, in terms of that his been in the league a few years now. Well we'll just leave it at that we both had miscommunication and ended up disagreeing when we both were infact pretty much in agreement.... hahaha.


----------



## transplant (Jul 31, 2002)

J.R. Smith? A Chicago Bulls fan cares about J.R. Smith?

Good grief.


----------



## TripleDouble (Jul 26, 2002)

HKF said:


> Some of you bull fans are so self-righteous it's ridiculous. The good thing is your jib team won't win the title, so we won't be inundated with this mess throughout the year.


Yes, heaven forbid fans expect players put in the effort needed to maximize their talent. That would surely make the league unbearable.


----------



## soonerterp (Nov 13, 2005)

Vaguely I remember that when he was a rookie with the Hornets that he hung around with Baron Davis quite a bit and viewed him as some kind of mentor. Clearly Baron Davis is such that is a lightning rod for many feelings -- good player, good community guy on the surface, but maybe somewhat poisonous to a locker room.

Obviously the Hornets went through a lot of stuff last season ... to me (and this is my opinion only) in retrospect I tend to think Smith was one of those players that did not adjust very well to Oklahoma City (Chris Andersen being the other and he dealt with his hardships in different ways that have for all intents and purposes cost him his NBA career) ... and I think it might be possible that that lack of adjustment manifested itself in practice habits that helped exascerbate friction between Smith and Coach Scott. I wish Smith well in Denver, honestly ... when he applies himself he can be a good player. I'm not so sure he would have been a good fit for the Bulls -- if he thought Scott was a hardcase, let him get a load of Skiles.


----------



## thebizkit69u (Feb 12, 2003)

I think the Bulls dint even give JR a shot at turning his game and attitude around and I seriously believe that JR would have contributed to the Bulls more then guys like Malik Allen and Thabo who has looked horrible in preseason.


----------



## jnrjr79 (Apr 18, 2003)

thebizkit69u said:


> Thabo who has looked horrible in preseason.



He has?


----------



## thebizkit69u (Feb 12, 2003)

jnrjr79 said:


> He has?


 He made a ton of mental mistakes and turned the ball over way to many times during the preseason. I even remember watching a preseason game where he was yelled at by players to RUN down the court. I would have expected these kind of growing pains from Tyrus but not from Sofa.


----------



## rebelsun (Nov 25, 2003)

The Bulls will regret trading JR, if they haven't already.


----------



## kulaz3000 (May 3, 2006)

RebelSun said:


> The Bulls will regret trading JR, if they haven't already.


Reading your quotes are all preseason talk, where everyone starts the season overally optomistic.. wait untill they lose a few games and get right into the season, and then id like to see them still making garentees..


----------



## Pay Ton (Apr 18, 2003)

This thread title is ridiculous.


----------

